# Hemangiosarcoma



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate to say it but sometimes the "best" breeding can still have hermangiosarcoma. Unfortunately, you are in great company here as many of us have lost a golden to hermangiosarcoma.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking and you lost yours so suddenly and so young. Oliver's face is so sweet. It's so unfair and there's not much anyone can say to make you feel better about it. 

If you decide to get another Golden Retriever eventually, there are people here who can help you check to make sure the breeder is ethical and the health clearances are up to par. You can even get breeder recommendations for your general area.

I cried every day for six weeks after my sweet Golden passed away from cancer. I still think of him often. I have another one now who is 16 months old. I got him from a great breeder who I found on this site. He's wonderful. There are no 100% health guarantees, but good breeding does matter. Your chances are a lot better if you start off on the right foot with a breeder who has done everything she can to produce healthy pups with good temperaments who exemplify the breed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Oliver, he was beautiful.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I lost my dog at 8 to hermangio. It was horrible and traumatic and I thought I'd never get over it. It is a wretched disease that takes far too many dogs. I'm sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## Golden Glory (May 11, 2020)

I have been down your road too many times. All I can say is sorry for the pain you feel. I thought you might enjoy these videos. https://www.youtube.com/c/DanielleMacKinnon/videos


----------



## Ylewis (Dec 14, 2012)

Oliver’s mom said:


> Hi! I writing to get some insight as to why I lost my boy. He was my best friend in the whole world. Oliver was a pure Golden who was put to rest on 4/13/21. The hardest day of my life Back story. Around 4/10/21 Oliver became very restless at night , vomiting and excessively drinking and urinating. Completely out of character , also failing to eat and grazing on one small bowl of food. This was not my boy , he was glutinous! My husband and I figured he ate something he should not of! Also common for our boy. Well Saturday I worked a 12 hour shift.. my husband calls me saying somethings not right, he isn’t acting well. We decide to
> Take him first thing Monday morning to vet.. well when I come home Saturday night, Oliver calmly greets me, also out of character normally he is squeezing like a pig and wagging his entire body in excitement. I pet him and say” what’s wrong baby?!? “He rolls over and I rub his belly.. to my surprise I feel a baseball size lump. Without hesitation I rushed him to the animal ER. I assumed blockage. We could not of been more incorrect. The vet comes out and informs us my baby has Hemangiosarcoma, the tumor on his spleen is huge and has spread to his lungs adding 12-15 masses. She won’t even consider chemo and suggest I take him home. Gave comfort meds and suggested we bring him to his vet. So with a heavy heart and shock , we were broken. I immediately bring him in on Monday and my vet confirms the diagnosis. She offers to put him on a fentanyl patch for pain so we can have him a bit longer but suggest we don’t wait as he can pass at any moment. We decide against the patch as that was for us, not him! We instead take him home for one last night with his family on pain meds , have a family sleepover in the living room. Cooked him shrimp steaks and bacon. A tribute to the impact this beautiful soul made on us.. the morning of 4/13 my family walked him in and all 5 of us held him as he was able to let go of the pain.. I am completely broken and can not move on. I find myself researching and coming up with more questions than answers! He was 3 how did this happen? Has anyone been through this. I read it is common in GR ages 8 and up!?
> I am nowhere near ready and do not know if I will ever be. But if I am how do I avoid this again.. is there a better way to research breeders and health lines? Obviously I can only
> Come up with although he was perfect , his lineage was not. Poor breeding ? I don’t ever want to face this again! I lost my animal soul mate... I have loved many dogs, but this boy was different 💜
> View attachment 882271


So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. 
We lost our sweet Bailey 2 weeks ago. She was only 8 and died suddenly. 
Been researching on here to figure out why this happened. 
We are so heartbroken and don’t think I’ll ever be the same 😢


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish there is an answer as to why Cancer seems to be taking Goldens at a younger age. Yes, it is unfair and I doubt any health clearance can guarantee a cancer free Golden. I just leave it as a mystery until scientific research gives a better answer. In the meantime, all I can say is I am so sorry for your loss. I bet Oliver was not only a source of joy for you and your family, but also a source of joy to others. May your pain lessens with the happy memories he shared with you all


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Oliver. My heart goes out to you. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Annel (Apr 22, 2021)

Oliver’s mom said:


> Hi! I writing to get some insight as to why I lost my boy. He was my best friend in the whole world. Oliver was a pure Golden who was put to rest on 4/13/21. The hardest day of my life Back story. Around 4/10/21 Oliver became very restless at night , vomiting and excessively drinking and urinating. Completely out of character , also failing to eat and grazing on one small bowl of food. This was not my boy , he was glutinous! My husband and I figured he ate something he should not of! Also common for our boy. Well Saturday I worked a 12 hour shift.. my husband calls me saying somethings not right, he isn’t acting well. We decide to
> Take him first thing Monday morning to vet.. well when I come home Saturday night, Oliver calmly greets me, also out of character normally he is squeezing like a pig and wagging his entire body in excitement. I pet him and say” what’s wrong baby?!? “He rolls over and I rub his belly.. to my surprise I feel a baseball size lump. Without hesitation I rushed him to the animal ER. I assumed blockage. We could not of been more incorrect. The vet comes out and informs us my baby has Hemangiosarcoma, the tumor on his spleen is huge and has spread to his lungs adding 12-15 masses. She won’t even consider chemo and suggest I take him home. Gave comfort meds and suggested we bring him to his vet. So with a heavy heart and shock , we were broken. I immediately bring him in on Monday and my vet confirms the diagnosis. She offers to put him on a fentanyl patch for pain so we can have him a bit longer but suggest we don’t wait as he can pass at any moment. We decide against the patch as that was for us, not him! We instead take him home for one last night with his family on pain meds , have a family sleepover in the living room. Cooked him shrimp steaks and bacon. A tribute to the impact this beautiful soul made on us.. the morning of 4/13 my family walked him in and all 5 of us held him as he was able to let go of the pain.. I am completely broken and can not move on. I find myself researching and coming up with more questions than answers! He was 3 how did this happen? Has anyone been through this. I read it is common in GR ages 8 and up!?
> I am nowhere near ready and do not know if I will ever be. But if I am how do I avoid this again.. is there a better way to research breeders and health lines? Obviously I can only
> Come up with although he was perfect , his lineage was not. Poor breeding ? I don’t ever want to face this again! I lost my animal soul mate... I have loved many dogs, but this boy was different 💜
> View attachment 882271


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Oliver’s mom,
I can feel your pain and your depression as well as so many unanswered questions. There are very few answers. We had our 8 year old put down on April 1st After they found a splenic mass that had started internal bleeding ( I won’t go in to details ) as it won’t change a thing. The one thing I will say is we didn’t want him to suffer. Questions I do have ( hopefully others will add ) Why has the average of life span decreased in this breed! Why are they more subjected to forms of certain cancers? Poor breeding? Food? God I honestly pray they find the reason! Oliver’s Mom, I pray for you and your family during this difficult time!.....David


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have read and been told by various oncology vets that poor breeding over the years has contributed to higher incidences of cancer in Goldens.
My Jonah died last year from cardiac hemangiosarcoma. He had the best of home cooked food and care etc and his demise at near age 12 was very sudden and unexpected. He also came from a very reputable breeder. My previous female Golden did not come from a reputable breeder and she lived to over age 15 with an external tumor on her leg which did not metastasize, and she did not die from her cancer. She was lucky, he was not. I cannot find any other answers. I treasure the life I had with him, and I hope you can focus on that with your Oliver.


----------

